# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  كبد الحقيقة مزمل ابو القاسم عمود الخميس

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#كبد الحقيقة
#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم

29/10/2020

              *جيبوا لي التش !*

• قصدنا ان لا نشغل أنفسنا بما فعله الأهلة عندما بادروا بالتعاقد مع بعض لاعبي المريخ قبل أيام من مباراة تجمع من مباراة تجمع فريقهم بالزعيم، وتحدد هوية بطل الدوري الممتاز..
• لم نشغل أنفسنا بضجتهم، بعد ان خاب فألهم، وقامت قيامتهم، وتكررت ضربتهم، وثبتت وصافتهم، بأمر شيخ الطريقة السمانية، في ليلة السبت المريخية..
• عندما تعلق الأمر بالتاريخ .. الحصة مريخ!..
• موضوع التعاقدات واللوائح والقوانين والسيستم ده نحن ما ناسنوا..
• نكمل فرحتنا ونجيكم .. اطلاقاً ما مستعجلين عليكم..
• شيلوا الصبر ، زي ما شلتو القضية !..
• وزي ما صبرتوا على الوصافة ثلاثة سنة .. اصبروا علينا يومين ثلاثة !..
• بنجيكم بالهداوة ، ونوريكم القانون اخر نقاوة ..
• من هنا لغاية ما نرجع ليكم ، لازم تذاكروا كويس لائحة أوضاع اللاعبين بالاتحاد السوداني كويس .. وضروري تركزوا لينا على المادة 25 الفقرة 7..
• سبعة ما ثمانية ، لأنها تليكم وتخصكم انتم..
• ثمانية تخص اللاعبين ، وليس (المسممين)..
• مسممين دي من سيما ، ما من السم ، مع ان الوقائع اكدت ان يسارية السماني مسمة ..
• الوصية بالمهلة ، ضروري تراجعوا منشور الفيفا ولوائحه بخصوص ترتيبات الكورونا ولوائح الانتقالات..
• عندما نتطرق للقضية الجدلية سنكتب عن ولدنا أبو عشرين الذي ادعت احدى الصحف الهلالية انه اختار المدعوم بحثاً عن الألقاب الخارجية ..
• معقول حارسنا (ورقتين) ما سمع بالصفر السمين..
• شنو  البغباك في الصفر الدولي .. يا أبو (تونتي)؟..
• مع ذلك نقول ده كلو ينتظر ، فالوقت عندنا مخصص للفرح ، وبعده لكل حادث حديث ..
• نحمد الله كثيراً ان منحنا فرصة الإحتفال (بالدبل والتريبل) ، بعد ان اصبح المريخ اول فريق في العالم اجمع يحتفل بلقب الدوري مرتين في شهر واحد..
• احتفلنا بلقب 2018 (الدوري الجوي) بعد نهاية مباراة الزعيم مع الفلاح عطبرة في اليوم الأول من شهر أكتوبر (الأحمر) ، ففرحنا وغنينا وانتشينا ورفعنا (كأس كاس)  ، مع اجمل ناس ..
• به لقنا المكابرين ومن يوزعون الجهل في الطرقات اقسى درس في ريادة الزعيم القانونية، وأكدنا به طول باعه في اللوائح الدولية..
• زي ما قال الحبيب سلك : كاس كاس كاسنا .. وكايسنا..
• به وضعنا الدكتاتور والمدعوم في اسخن طوة ..
• لا حقاً تحولت الطوة الى (حلة بريستو) بأمر الهاتريك التاريخي..
• احتفنا يوم واحد أكتوبر ، ثم انعم الله علينا بفرحة أخرى اكبر واجمل واشمل في الرابع والعشرين من الشهر نفسه، وفي الملعب نفسه ، بضربة سيما الأليمة .. (بسألوني عليها ديمة)..
• كلما حاولوا يسنوها (صحينا ذكراها الأليمة)..
• صاروخ جو جو .. ملأ الجو ، وفي شباك (الدماعة) انفجر وسوى كو..
• قونا عدييييل .. ما فيهو لو..
• دموع المدعوماب زي ظهور السارية في الوادي البعيييييد .. بتسوي شو 
• والله يا طير الرهو .. ما كت مصدق اني بلقاك يا رهو ..
• اشكو ليك من (قون السماني )  .. كيف رماني .. كيفن بسو..
• ليل الوصايفة ليلاً طويييييل .. مافيهو (ضو)..
• الضو ده طبعاً ولدنا الضو قدم الخير ، الجاب الخير الوفير ، مع شخارم الخطير ، ما فيهو او ..
• غربة الدماعة (يا هيثم صديق ) عن البطولات طالت ، مثلما طالت غربة طير الرهو مع الرائع سماعين وحد الزين..
• شتان بينهم وبيننا ، فنحن نحصد في كل سنة لقب ، وكل يوم يحضنا جو!..
• في بحور الريد نسافر .. ومراكب الزعيم كاسحة ، مادام ريحها نو ..
• نحتفل بالهاتريك التاريخي مع الحبايب .. يا حلاتهم ، في الدغييييييش .. والدنيا ضو 
• يا سلام لمن ننتضر ونبقى شوق طائر مغرد..
• نشتهي شلال عواطف في قليب مريخ مغرد..
• تنتشي الدنيا وتزغرد .. والنسيمة الحلوة تسبقنا وتنقر بابنا .. كو .. كو ..
• الحاضر يكلم الغائب .. والمهزوم يكلم الغالب ..
• السماني جندل جمال سالم..
• البطل يحدث الوصيف .. الثقيل يصرع الخفيف..
• عندنا اعلان هام : اخر لقب حصل عليه المدعوم حدث في زمن بشة..
• في العهد البائد .. يعني قبل الثورة المجيدة..
• لا حضر زمن رفقة صائدة البمبان .. لا شاف ابن عوف ، ولا حضر البرهان ، ولا ردد عبارة شكراً حمدوك..
• لا عاصر التطبيع ولا تغريدة ترمب .. كان زماااااان .. نشوفو رهاب رهاب..
• قبل مايرفعوا اسمنا من قائمة الإرهاب..
• وبالمناسبة .. وللمعلومية : حتى آخر دوري تم تنظيمه في زمن المخلوع حصل عليه الزعيم..
• ليس لقب واحد بل لقبين ..
• الدوري الممتاز وكأس السودان..
• انصفتنا محكمة كاس بلقب الدوري الثوري..
• واحتفلنا مع الزلفاني بلقب درع الوطن..
• لا غرابة ، فالمريخ هو مهد الحركة الوطنية ، وقادته كانوا من ابرز قادة مؤتمر الخريجين..
• وبعد ثورة ديسمبر المجيدة حصلنا على لقب الدوري الثوري ، طرف ولدنا الديسكو ابراهومة!..
• وفي زمن شكراً حمدوك .. شكرنا المولى عزوجل على نعمة الهاتريك التاريخي ، وهتفنا (شكراُ تشوووك)..
• اخر أربعة القاب للبطولات القومية بطرف الزعيم..
• واخر اربع فضيات بطرف المدعوماب..
• ومع ذلك كله .. أبو فضة .. عامل ضجة ..
• مش ليهم حق يتمنوا نجوم المريخ ويدفعوا فيهم المليارات..
• حقو تحتفوا برضو ، فوصافة الزعيم شرف لو تعلمون عظيم..
• شايف حبيبنا كابو برضو محتفل وكاتب مقال بعنوان (جيبو لي التش)..
• كبكبة ده لما ينتشي .. ببقى اخطر من السماني..
• كتب امس : ( اذا كان السيف يصقله الكبر ، والخبز ينضجه الوهج ، والجرح يطهره الكي ، فإن غبينة الوصايفة في حلواني الكرة السوادنية تظل عصية على (القش) ، وطالما ان الدواء بالتي كانت هي الداء فيجب ان يكون العلاج بمزيد من (التش)..
• يا سلام يا كبكبة يا فنان.ز
• كبكبة ذاتو (تش) الصحافة السودانية ، فهو يكتب في الرياضة فيوجع ، ويكتب في السياسة فيقنع ، ويكتب في الفن فيمتع ..
• صحافي شامل ، حروفه احلى من لمسات الحلواني..
• عشان كده لا غرابة في ان يكون من عشاق الزعيم..
• افخر جداً بانني اجتذبته للكتابة في الرياضة ، مثلما افخر بانني كنت عضواً في المجلس الذي سجل التش..
• للمعلومية ، فإن مقولة الغالي ثمنه فيه تنطبق تماماً على تشوو ،، ورفيق دربه بيبو ..
• دفع فيهما الزعيم ممثلاً في رئيس الرؤساء والي الجمال مائتين وثلاثين الف دولار (دولار ينطح دولار) لنادي الخرطوم..
• بسعر دولار اليوم فإن الزعيم دفع ما يقارب الستين مليار جنيه بالتمام والكمال لإقتناء الثنائي الذهبي..
• صدق من قال : الغالي ثمنه فيه..
• بعد ده كلو احبابنا الوصيفاب بتفرجوا في التش وبيبو وبالمجان ، ويستمتعوا بيهم سراً ..
• حتى سيما انتزعه الرئيس المحبوب من المدعوماب بعلمية ليلية نوعية ، نفذها حبيبنا الصفوة عوض رمرم..
• وأفخر جداً انني كنت اكثر أعضاء المجلس اصراراً على تسجيل الفارس المُر .. صلاح تايغر ..
• متعة الزعيم في مراواغات الحلواني .. وتسديدات السماني..
• كابو قال : عندما تعاقد المريخ مع التش لم يكسب لاعب كرة قدم ماهر وموهوب وساحر ، لكنه كان يشتري مستقبل الكرة في البلاد..
• وكتب ، موهبة التش سلمت المريخ مستقبل الكرة (في فتيل)..
• سيما برضو دخل الوصيفاب في فتيل الوصافة الدائمة .. يا كبكبة ..
• آخر خبر : جيبو لي التش..
*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*مشكوووور الزعيم كسلاوى
                        	*

----------


## abuashruf

*كتابات مزمل احبها لدرجة الجنون لعدة أسباب قيمتها بقيمة المريخ متعتها متعة لعب كمال وبشارة وسامي َالتش والسماني وهي أكثر إيلاما للرشاشات من مراوغة التش وبسالة نمر وأهداف رمضان والسماني
علينا أن نكرم مزمل أعظم تكريم لأنه ضلع اساسي في معظم نجاحات المريخ كلماته تجلب الألم والأمراض للزناطير 
كرموا مزمل لأنه مريخ يتكلم ويهزم في القانون َفي الكتابة يتحدى كل زنطور
                        	*

----------


## خالد إبراهيم

*كرموا مزمل لأنه مريخ يتكلم ويهزم في القانون َو في الكتابة يتحدى كل زنطور
222222222
                        	*

----------

